
Why Does Government Try to Control Cryptocurrency? - UMBReate
https://medium.com/@rokkex/why-does-government-try-to-control-cryptocurrency-d0318226f892
======
jeffml84
A historian(Brien Foerster) I follow said something that makes me optimistic
about crypto.

Paraphrasing: "technology doesn't move backwards"

It's hard to feel confident about the survival of something that the most
powerful people in the world despise.

At the same time, it's also difficult to believe that we'll stick with fiat(a
proven unsustainable form of currency), that technology will not advance.

